# My nick was cut off during registration. Sad!!



## Melissa Piccanta (Jul 14, 2009)

Dear all, 
greetings from a new user from Germany.

And I would appretiate if you support my sadness since my long-time beloved nick-name was cut off during registration on 1 character.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Can I do something about it except registring again?


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 14, 2009)

Try PMing one of the adminstrators to help you change it. Welcome!


----------



## yodagirl (Jul 14, 2009)

to Specktra!


----------



## Willa (Jul 15, 2009)

Welcome on Specktra


----------



## Melissa Piccanta (Jul 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gildedangel* 

 
_Try PMing one of the adminstrators to help you change it. Welcome!_

 
Thank you for your advice. I tried unsuccessfully yesterday to find a nick-name of administrator or contact data. I think, I need to dedicate more time to it


*Willa, yodagirl, gildedangel,* thank you all.


----------



## dpaula (Jul 16, 2009)

Let me know if jou know something because i want to change mine too.


----------



## revoltofagirl (Jul 16, 2009)

aw, I know how that sucks. one time I typed a little fast and make a typo so that there was an "m" in the middle of my nickname and I couldn't seem to login in (cause I didn't realize the "m" had sneaked in) I had to get my username sent to me in my email and then I found out about the "m". I just re-registered my name, though.


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 17, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Melissa Piccant* 

 
_Dear all, 
greetings from a new user from Germany.

And I would appretiate if you support my sadness since my long-time beloved nick-name was cut off during registration on 1 character.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Can I do something about it except registring again?_

 
private Message (pm)  Dawn...Holstrom4 and she will assist you 

http://www.specktra.net/forum/members/holstrom4/


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Jul 17, 2009)

Welcome, welcome, welcome!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope you have FUN here!


----------



## nunu (Jul 19, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 21, 2009)

Viel Spaß hier!!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 21, 2009)

This thread may help you:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f242/r...ermany-108370/


----------



## alka1 (Jul 21, 2009)

I always see this thread pop-up in the 'New Posts' list.. and I always think the same thing - Your _what_ got cut off?!? ohh.

welcome!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 21, 2009)

Glad you got all fixed up!!!


----------

